# Is a cant hook, or peavey, a must have tool ?



## HDRock (Nov 27, 2012)

I am new to some of this so ,anyway, seems like one or the other are necessary, for rolling logs over while bucking
Whats best cheapest one that wont break or bend


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 27, 2012)

Love mine.

http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/accessories/forestry-tools/canthook/

Same as:

http://www.logrite.com/store/Item/48inch-cant-hook

Good luck breaking one of those. 

For wood handled options:

http://peaveymfg.com/products-logging-tools-cant-hook


----------



## HDRock (Nov 27, 2012)

These are different type of tool , but if it's a BFH or a sledge, or maul I will probably break it with my poor aim


----------



## bogydave (Nov 27, 2012)

HDRock said:


> I am new to some of this so ,anyway, seems like one or the other are necessary, for rolling logs over while bucking
> Whats best cheapest one that wont break or bend


 
I cut wood for over 25 years without either.
I have a cant hook now, useful & nice to have, but wouldn't stop me from getting wood if I didn't.
Makes moving logs easier on the old back though. 

Got the Stihl one MM posted a link for. Hate to buy twice, so got one I don't think I can break.

Link to Cant hook/ log stand thread:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/cant-hook-as-a-log-lifter-stand.92446/


----------



## WhitePine (Nov 27, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Hate to buy twice, so got one I don't think I can break.


 
+1

I have the 60" version.

http://www.logrite.com/store/Item/60inch-Cant-Hook


----------



## jeff_t (Nov 27, 2012)

Not a 'must have', but a 'nice to have'. 

I haven't used a Peavey, but I had them both in my hands when I was shopping. The Logrite won as soon as I held it. Another plus is that everything can be replaced, and you can switch from peavey to cant hook by punching out a rolled pin. You'll be happier with a cant hook, though. I have never felt the need for a peavey. 

I have a 60". Ideally, I would have a 48" as well.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 27, 2012)

Another vote for a "nice to have", but not "need to have" . . . since I'm so cheap I haven't bought one . . . when I need to roll a tree in the woods I typically just saw down a small sapling to use as a lever . . . not as nice as a peavey or cant dog.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 27, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> I typically just saw down a small sapling to use as a lever . . . not as nice as a peavey or cant dog.


 
Or nearly as effective. You don't gotta have a beast like the Stihl/Logrite but those tools from Peavy Mfg. are very reasonably priced IMO. Plus the company is up 'dere in yo neck o' da' woods.


----------



## tymbee (Nov 27, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Love mine.
> 
> http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/accessories/forestry-tools/canthook/


 
I have that Stihl cant hook with the optional attachcment shown here:
http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/accessories/forestry-tools/logstand/

Years ago I had a log roller that I used constantly but when that got lost I wasn't able to find a suitable replacment. Most of the "lifter" type peaveys I found were crap. This Stihl however is very well made and works great. I can roll and lift a very large log length section completely off the ground and cut away without having to do the cut part way/roll again routine. Also eliminates the possibility of cutting into the ground. Not that I would EVER do that of course...


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 27, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Or nearly as effective. You don't gotta have a beast like the Stihl/Logrite but those tools from Peavy Mfg. are very reasonably priced IMO. Plus the company is up 'dere in yo neck o' da' woods.


 
But free still beats "reasonably priced" . . . for as often as I need to roll a tree.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 27, 2012)

HDRock said:


> I am new to some of this so ,anyway, seems like one or the other are necessary, for rolling logs over while bucking
> Whats best cheapest one that wont break or bend


 
My Peavy is a "must have." If you cut smaller trees and can just roll the logs with your foot then it falls below the level of "must."

As for price. . . I've never seen a new one for under $100


----------



## Nixon (Nov 27, 2012)

For Me, a cant hook and a hookaroon haven't been a necessity . but they sure are back savers . As far as cheapest ..... I've got a Northern tools Cant hook , it's going to be replaced with a Logrite before spring . the Hookaroon is from Logrite . Basically what I've found out the hard way is .... buy cheap, buy twice . Or as My Dad said .... "Only a rich Man can afford Cheap Tools " .


----------



## jrendfrey (Nov 27, 2012)

ive used a pevey to roll massive logs on the landing loved it. neighbor let me borrow it for a month or so. now i am guessing there are multiple uses for one? beating zombies? also whats the difference between a pevey and cant hook? just looking for some info there is a pevey for 85$ at my saw shop thinking about picking it up? dont know what brand but it looks nice got three cord of wood to cut up and as i know they help yer back


----------



## bogydave (Nov 27, 2012)

tymbee said:


> I have that Stihl cant hook with the optional attachcment shown here:
> http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/accessories/forestry-tools/logstand/
> 
> Years ago I had a log roller that I used constantly but when that got lost I wasn't able to find a suitable replacment. Most of the "lifter" type peaveys I found were crap. This Stihl however is very well made and works great. I can roll and lift a very large log length section completely off the ground and cut away without having to do the cut part way/roll again routine. Also eliminates the possibility of cutting into the ground. Not that I would EVER do that of course...


 
 Got the same attachment, haven't had a chance to use it yet.
Some say PIA to use or don't work & others like it, no opinion either way yet.
May be more the conditions it's used in, hoping it is an asset to  my cutting.


----------



## jeff_t (Nov 27, 2012)

jrendfrey said:


> also whats the difference between a pevey and cant hook?



Peavey has a longer point. Traditionally used on the river, back in the day.


----------



## tymbee (Nov 27, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Got the same attachment, haven't had a chance to use it yet.
> Some say PIA to use or don't work & others like it, no opinion either way yet.
> May be more the conditions it's used in, hoping it is an asset to my cutting.


 
I think you'll love it. Not cheap fo course, but this thing is built like a... well, not sure what to compare it to but it's a very rugged tool. I'd like to hear from anyone who claims it "doesn't work". Not sure what they're doing to make such a claim.

I'll try to take a few pics of this thing in action later on this week to give you an idea how effective it is.


----------



## HDRock (Nov 27, 2012)

Looked on CL, didn't find any, so I put an add on,last night (CANT HOOK OR PEAVEY, LOGGING TOOL : WANTED) got a response,
I HAVE ONE IN PERFECT CONDITION. WHAT WILL YOU GIVE FOR ONE?
 I emailed back, so I will see what I come up with


----------



## Nixon (Nov 27, 2012)

HDRock said:


> Looked on CL, didn't find any, so I put an add on,last night (CANT HOOK OR PEAVEY, LOGGING TOOL : WANTED) got a response,
> I HAVE ONE IN PERFECT CONDITION. WHAT WILL YOU GIVE FOR ONE?
> I emailed back, so I will see what I come up with


Just go to wwwbaileysonline.com .You'll get a decent price on a decent product .


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 27, 2012)

Unless I was cutting stuff say 12" or less diameter, I'd hate to go to the woods without my cant hook. I am still of the old school and love a wood handle. The last time I bought one (other was stolen) all they had was a 48" so I got it but would have settled for a 36" as I like them better unless rolling some really big oak or something similar. But then, if they are that big you should perhaps have two men to do the rolling?!

One big difference too between a peavey and a cant hook is the toe on the cant hook can allow you to grab a log on the end with the toe biting in whereas the peavey won't let you do this.

This tool, like others (including the chain saw) just allows you to work better and easier. It will save much wear and tear on your body and as you age you will find these even more helpful. Then again, if we used them more when younger, as the body ages it has less damage done to it so....


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 27, 2012)

jrendfrey said:


> ive used a pevey to roll massive logs on the landing loved it. neighbor let me borrow it for a month or so. now i am guessing there are multiple uses for one? beating zombies? *also whats the difference between a pevey and cant hook*? just looking for some info there is a pevey for 85$ at my saw shop thinking about picking it up? dont know what brand but it looks nice got three cord of wood to cut up and as i know they help yer back


 
Peaveys tend to have a pick at the end . . . cant hooks (dogs) don't . . . Here is the catalog page from Peavey Manufacturing.

http://store.peaveymfg.com/cart/category/1981/Logging_Tools/1/


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 27, 2012)

.Peavy's are designed to separate logs, like a pry bar, in addition to rolling them.  Can't hooks are designed for rolling and lifting, better suited to 95% of the audience here IMO.


----------



## Halligan (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm fairly new to wood cutting myself. I had read about the cant hooks on hearth.com last winter so I bought one and have no regrets. As a matter of fact a friend of mine made fun of it saying it was gimmick (his exact words were more colorful ). That was until we were both cutting wood one day and he tried it. He no longer speaks badly of the cant hook.  

Another nice tool pickeroon/hookeroon for moving logs.  

I personally bought my cant hook and pickeroon from Peavey. Being from New England I prefer to give my buisness to a small company in Maine that makes things the old school way.


----------



## valley ranch (Nov 27, 2012)

We cut another 4 cords for winter. As we were cutting I said " Should have a peavy"!

It's a Should have tool!


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 27, 2012)

On the inespensive end, there are a lot of tools called "logjacks" or "timberjacks" that are usually just a cant hook with a detatchable logstand.

From experience, the models with the all steel handle are junk. I used a Tractor Supply steel model wtith the two-piece handle that screws together, and the steel ripped apart within a week when attempting to roll a large oak log

The models with the thick wood handle are pretty good. Not as light as the all-aluminum Logrite, but they do just fine.

A few years ago, I decided to take a chance on the Northern Tool fiberglass handle model, and it has been surprisingly durable. It is much beefier than it looks online, and for ~$40, I have no complaints.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200357988_200357988


----------



## Sisu (Nov 28, 2012)

I wouldn't go in the bush without my cant hook.  It is better to have and not need vs. the alternative.  It is indispensable for rolling logs, freeing a pinched blade, or moving/manipulating large rounds.  It also helps save the chain of the chainsaw, since you can roll the log before cutting fully through the log, while bucking; eliminating the risk of the chain hitting the soil/rocks.


----------



## lukem (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't use one...cut about 30 cord the past 3 years without one.


----------



## HDRock (Dec 2, 2012)

valley ranch said:


> We cut another 4 cords for winter. As we were cutting I said " Should have a peavy"!
> 
> It's a Should have tool!


 
I also, now ,  think It is a Should have tool !


----------



## ohlongarm (Dec 4, 2012)

lukem said:


> I don't use one...cut about 30 cord the past 3 years without one.


 Absolutely a must have,you'll never do without one especially working alone,get a cant hook at least 60in with the log stand attachement,unbelievable tool. Logrite makes one that will last a lifetime,60,or 78in cant with log stand attachement check it out.I've moved 46 in red oak rounds green by myself with no wear and tear on back.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Dec 5, 2012)

I use this baby !





saves on chains and the back!


----------



## ohlongarm (Dec 5, 2012)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> I use this baby !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's the one to have ,I've got the Logrite 60" identical wouldn't be without it.


----------



## muncybob (Dec 5, 2012)

I take my cant hook when I'm up against large trees. Just used it Monday to roll an Ash and finish the bucking cuts. The tree was about 36" dbh, trunk I needed to roll was about 26' long and I had to roll over the cut off of a large branch. Took a few grunts but was sure glad I remembered to bring the cant with me! As mentioned, this and the pickaroon are should have/nice to have tools.


----------



## Boog (Dec 5, 2012)

I have this old one.  I don't really use it that much, but occasionally on some stuff.  It had a shorter round handle on it originally, but when the bottom rotted out I put a post hole digger handle on it.  Tapered the end and poured fiberglass resin in to fill the voids.


----------



## mossycup (Dec 5, 2012)

My cant hook is a must have!  I frequently have arborists drop off what their 18" capacity chippers won't take.  Moving 24-40" logs and rounds gets old fast.


----------



## Hermio (Jul 28, 2017)

lukem said:


> I don't use one...cut about 30 cord the past 3 years without one.


I am late jumping in. I used the Northern tool combo cant hook/log lift, 60" long, with steel and fiberglass handle to both roll and lift logs for many years. It is a very good cant hook; the handle is almost indestructible. (I broke a 3" wooden handle on a previous one by driving over it with a truck. That would not hurt the Northern handle a bit). However, I did bend the log lift foot lifting very heavy logs. So, I bought the Woodchuck Tools log lifter. It is lighter but can lift heavier logs, due to its shorter stand height, giving it more leverage. It also keeps the handle off the ground, and reduces the risk of crushing your hand under it when the log rolls onto the lift stand. So I now use the Woodchuck for bucking logs off the ground and the Northern for rolling them. I might remove the log lift stand from the Northern so I can get a larger arc of rotation when rolling. With the stand, it is limited to about 120 degrees. Without, it is close to 200 degrees.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Apr 14, 2018)

jeff_t said:


> I had them both in my hands when I was shopping. The Logrite won as soon as I held it....I have a 60". Ideally, I would have a 48" as well.


That Logrite sounds like a good tool.   It sure is expensive, though.    

If you only had one, would it be the 48" or 60"?   The 60" sounds like it's for very big trees.


----------



## jotul8e2 (Apr 14, 2018)

As with a lot of these discussions, it depends largely on what you are doing.

When cutting downed trees I do not see any alternative to a cant hook other than just burying the nose of the bar in the dirt.  I use mine three or four times per tree.  I can (usually) roll six or seven foot oak logs with my foot, but not 25 ft. trunks.  For my purposes a cant hook is a necessity.

On the other hand, I never need a peavy.  I seldom have situations where one would even be useful.  This is not a matter of style, but rather the nature of the trees I cut, where I cut them, and how I move them.

A pickeroon falls into the same category.  If I was still using a pickup truck to move my firewood I would not be without one.  Since I use a tractor with front loader I have no use for one.

The tool does not create the need - the job does.


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 14, 2018)

I try to cut most of my firewood wood in the woods with snow on the ground and buck it in place. No need for cant hook or Peavey as I can cut right down through the log into the snow. Even without snow, the log rarely sits flat to the ground so I can cut most of it without rolling it. 

Where its pretty handy is working down a stack of wood dumped off by a logger. I dont by logs so I live without one and have for about 30 years. I do have the head from one that someone dragged out of an old logging camp and one of these days I may make up a handle. The other use is moving logs around for a portable sawmill. The logs usually need to be rolled in place next to the mill and it requires a lot of manipulation to get the log in just the right spot.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 14, 2018)

TomBrooklyn said:


> That Logrite sounds like a good tool.   It sure is expensive, though.
> 
> If you only had one, would it be the 48" or 60"?   The 60" sounds like it's for very big trees.



I cut a lot of eastern hardwoods, and there's not a log I couldn't roll with my 48" cant hook.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 15, 2018)

I have 2.  One for the house, 1 for the cabin.  I got them both from estate sales for cheap.  One was just the head, so after a bit of rust treatment and some Allis Chalmers high gloss orange paint I had left over from another project, I cut down a small tree, sharpened an end, and drove it into the head.  Don't stress over breaking one.  You'll figure out what to do.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Apr 18, 2018)

I have a peavey. The few times I have used it I really needed it, so I have no regrets. I pinched my bar in some of the larger trees and the peavey rescued me. Now I use synthetic wedges when I can and I rarely end up in that situation again. I take it with me every time I go.


----------



## xman23 (Apr 23, 2018)

I got a timberjack when I got my first saw. I use it a lot. Just another tool. When you need it you need it.


----------



## Tar12 (Apr 23, 2018)

I never know what I will encounter so I go prepared and turn nothing down...what I cut can range from a few inches across to 5 ft across...I am not getting any younger and need all the help I can get! The pickaroons are LOGRITES and the rest are WOODCHUCKERS and extremely heavy duty. I dont leave home with out them..or the ISO core mauls.


----------



## walhondingnashua (Apr 24, 2018)

If you don't want to spend the money, and have or know someone who has the skills, make one.  I don't have a picture right now, but I am sure anyone can picture it.  Hook is 3/4" rebar bent and ground to a point (i hardened it).  2 1/4" pieces of steel welded to side of a piece of 2" light pipe with the hook bolted in the middle.  1/4" metal rod ground to a point welded on the end.  Painted with some left over ford blue agri paint.  Weight is not bad and handle is 52" long because I am tall.  Can custom make it however you want and it was nothing but scrap.  I will try and add a picture later.


----------



## rowerwet (Apr 26, 2018)

I got the timber Tuff one from tractor supply,  $60.
I don't need it often,  but it really is something I can't live without when I do need it.
It has a very thick wood handle,  I just wish it was longer .
I gave up on the stand part, it is strong enough , but usually I couldn't get the logs up onto it because of the weight of the log


----------



## fire_man (May 11, 2018)

I  scrounge big trees roadside and they often are laying on top of stone walls. I cannot imagine trying to cut thru a 24" diameter tree laying on rocks without having my  60" Logrite Cant Hook.


----------



## Cast Iron (May 13, 2018)

...and, the most handiest tool for logging, the *PULPHOOK*. Never without it, along with a kind of peavy as said above.
Got 2 pulphooks, 1 for each hand, or for the partner when she's in the mood to help. Has her name on it.
There is a kind of learning curve to get the tip into the log just enough to hold, but not so deep that it won't release easily.


----------



## TreePointer (May 14, 2018)

Pulp hooks are great for certain jobs, but a pickaroon will do some of the same jobs without having to bend down.


----------



## Tar12 (May 15, 2018)

TreePointer said:


> Pulp hooks are great for certain jobs, but a pickaroon will do some of the same jobs without having to bend down.


Spot on! After taking a 2 story trip down a elevator shaft without the elevator... I blew out 2 disc had a fusion done so I could walk again and as a result I dont like bending over and picking up big rounds to put them on the lifting arm of my splitter...especially large quarters..I will dump several dump trailer loads out in a straight line and get the splitter as close as I can and use the pickaroons to flip the big chunks or rounds over onto the lifting arm with out bending over to the point to stressing my back....works great!


----------



## Cast Iron (May 15, 2018)

Still would not do any bucking or picking up rounds without a pulphook. 
The long handles peavy or pickaroon are too bulky in the woodlot. Fell, buck, hump to the trailer, unload.
I'm too lazy to carry another tool.


----------



## Ashful (May 15, 2018)

TomBrooklyn said:


> That Logrite sounds like a good tool.   It sure is expensive, though.
> 
> If you only had one, would it be the 48" or 60"?   The 60" sounds like it's for very big trees.



I have the 60” logrite, and it’s worth every penny.  The only trouble with this tool is that, after using it awhile, you’ll feel ruined every time you have to use your buddy’s cheaper version.


----------



## Ashful (May 15, 2018)

TreePointer said:


> I cut a lot of eastern hardwoods, and there's not a log I couldn't roll with my 48" cant hook.



I think this is the first time I’ve ever disagreed with something you’ve said, TreePointer.  I come across quite a few logs I can’t roll with my 60” cant hook, I can’t even imagine going into the woods with something as short as 48”.

I weigh 170 lb., so some of you have a weight advantage on me, but there’s only so much you can do with a 5000 lb. log that ain’t perfectly straight and round.

48 inch hooks might be more convenient or faster for smaller stuff, but if I only carry one with me, it’s going to be 60 inches.


----------



## Tar12 (May 15, 2018)

Ashful said:


> I think this is the first time I’ve ever disagreed with something you’ve said, TreePointer.  I come across quite a few logs I can’t roll with my 60” cant hook, I can’t even imagine going into the woods with something as short as 48”.
> 
> I weigh 170 lb., so some of you have a weight advantage on me, but there’s only so much you can do with a 5000 lb. log that ain’t perfectly straight and round.
> 
> 48 inch hooks might be more convenient or faster for smaller stuff, but if I only carry one with me, it’s going to be 60 inches.


I have about 60 lb on you and have encountered some I could not roll! Thats why I have 2 of the Woodchucks so my son can help! Even at that occasionally we will have to buck one into to get it rolled.


----------



## Tar12 (May 15, 2018)

Ashful said:


> I have the 60” logrite, and it’s worth every penny.  The only trouble with this tool is that, after using it awhile, you’ll feel ruined every time you have to use your buddy’s cheaper version.


Have you seen the new replacement hook for them? I replaced both of mine with the new style and absolutely love it! M
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
ore purchase power with the new design..you regulate the set depth by how hard you swing it.It doesnt slip out like many round styles do.


----------



## Ashful (May 15, 2018)

Tar12 said:


> Have you seen the new replacement hook for them? I replaced both of mine with the new style and absolutely love it! M
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that for peavy or cant hook?  I only own the cant.


----------



## Tar12 (May 16, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Is that for peavy or cant hook?  I only own the cant.


I misunderstood your previous post...this is for the Logrite pickaroon.


----------



## TreePointer (May 16, 2018)

Ashful said:


> I think this is the first time I’ve ever disagreed with something you’ve said, TreePointer.  I come across quite a few logs I can’t roll with my 60” cant hook, I can’t even imagine going into the woods with something as short as 48”.
> 
> I weigh 170 lb., so some of you have a weight advantage on me, but there’s only so much you can do with a 5000 lb. log that ain’t perfectly straight and round.
> 
> 48 inch hooks might be more convenient or faster for smaller stuff, but if I only carry one with me, it’s going to be 60 inches.



You're right--I've had to use all of 230 lbs and give a hefty yank on the 48" arm with some big logs.  Because it's for firewood and not the mill, I can buck it into something more manageable if needed before rolling it.  Another thing I wasn't considering in my earlier comment was that I'll use a tractor/truck to move the big monsters. Take away the big toys, and I think I just might want that 5 foot hook or peavey.


----------



## Ashful (May 16, 2018)

TreePointer said:


> You're right--I've had to use all of 230 lbs and give a hefty yank on the 48" arm with some big logs.  Because it's for firewood and not the mill, I can buck it into something more manageable if needed before rolling it.  Another thing I wasn't considering in my earlier comment was that I'll use a tractor/truck to move the big monsters. Take away the big toys, and I think I just might want that 5 foot hook or peavey.



Got it.  I’m skidding them out of the woods with a tractor, often over 1/4 mike at a time, so I avoid bucking shorter at all costs.  It takes twice as long to skid a tree out of the woods in 7’ lengths, as it does in 15’ lengths.  

Same with loading my trailer, now that I have the winch rig.


----------



## Spikem (Jun 22, 2018)

WhitePine said:


> +1
> 
> I have the 60" version.
> 
> http://www.logrite.com/store/Item/60inch-Cant-Hook


+2

Actually bent mine.


----------



## Spikem (Jun 22, 2018)

I don’t use the stand on the Logrite  peavey I have because, doing most of this in the woods where the ground is soft, the stand rarely stays flat.


----------



## fire_man (Jun 22, 2018)

Spikem said:


> +2
> 
> Actually bent mine.




 No way - you actually managed to bend a Logrite?!?!


----------



## Ashful (Jun 23, 2018)

Spikem said:


> +2
> 
> Actually bent mine.



Holy carp!  You bent a Logrite?  How much do you weigh?!?  Pulling on it with the tractor don’t count.


----------



## fire_man (Jun 23, 2018)

I can't imagine bending the Logrite. My spine would break first .


----------

